# whats your next phone?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im torn about my next verizon phone, ill be upgrading, well buying full price in january and im torn between the vigor or the nexus prime if it comes. tbh im not thrilled about htc phones much anymore. the moto razor looks cool but the locked bootloader is a deal breaker.

what phone are you guys giving up your tbolt for?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh, to me I have gotten to the point of realizing it's always greener on the other side. Right now the Thunderbolt is holding up well for me, it's fast, and has great development so I will probably stick with it for the two years then buy a quad core phone. I have 4G which to me is more important than dual core so for now I am happy, even if there are phones with both its not worth $500+ to get a "minor" upgrade.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Meh, to me I have gotten to the point of realizing it's always greener on the other side. Right now the Thunderbolt is holding up well for me, it's fast, and has great development so I will probably stick with it for the two years then buy a quad core phone. I have 4G which to me is more important than dual core so for now I am happy, even if there are phones with both its not worth $500+ to get a "minor" upgrade.


i think the tbolt development has slowed to a crawl as new phones approach. as far as a quad core in a phone, it is pointless and unless they come up with new battery technology the life will suck hard! im leaning more towards the prime with ice cream.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i think the tbolt development has slowed to a crawl as new phones approach. as far as a quad core in a phone, it is pointless and unless they come up with new battery technology the life will suck hard! im leaning more towards the prime with ice cream.


Well, I could have guessed your first line since that's all you have said in the last 3 threads I have seen you post in. Development is doing just fine with the final release of Gingerbread, a new BAMF Forever, 2 new dev's jumping on board, a new CM release, a new Chingy release, a new OMFGB release, I could go on but I will stop here.

Adding more cores actually increases battery life, which was why they ventured to them in the first place.

The Thunderbolt will get Ice Cream Sandwhich, probably only from CM but that is good enough for me.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Well, I could have guessed your first line since that's all you have said in the last 3 threads I have seen you post in. Development is doing just fine with the final release of Gingerbread, a new BAMF Forever, 2 new dev's jumping on board, a new CM release, a new Chingy release, a new OMFGB release, I could go on but I will stop here.
> 
> Adding more cores actually increases battery life, which was why they ventured to them in the first place.
> 
> The Thunderbolt will get Ice Cream Sandwhich, probably only from CM but that is good enough for me.


on xda yes i did post that alot because it's a ghost town there, it's a bit better here though.


----------



## Scorch (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely won't be upgrading until the end of 2012 at the earliest. Once I get new every two pricing I usually cannot resist an upgrade which will come the end of next year. By then we should be seeing quad core phones, with full android OS support for that technology, with great strides being made in battery technology also that should be implemented into phones by that time. I stuck with an env touch for over 2 years and although I went through 9 of them it was an okay phone and a top of the line phone at the time I bought it, then 5 months later the droid/eris came out and I was pretty upset to say the least. lol.

The thunderbolt is an amazing phone once you have it configured properly, CM7 1.8 w/ slayhers kernel and the latest OTA radios is working beautifully. Seemless 3G to 4G transitions, instant GPS locks and very accurate ones at that. Battery life is on par with any other large screened phone with a new 4G antenna 16-20 hours with moderate use (~45 minutes browsing, 300+ texts, ~45 minutes rootzwiki forum app, some google reader quick views and a couple of 3-5 minute phone calls) Works perfect for me and I have never come to the point where I've run out of battery too early in the day, except in sketchy signal areas like northern michigan where there is only 1X and occasional 3G that will drain the battery in about 3 hours, simple fix: turn off data/gps/wifi while I'm there since its next to useless anyway.

I am not even considering a new phone yet, nothing is really appealing to me at this moment. I'm sure the next Nexus phone will be seemingly godlike when it is released, but 8 months later something else will come along to trample its face in. It's a never ending struggle to keep up with technology, but I've learned if it gets you through the day and you still like the phone/computer/functionality then stick with it until it's time to upgrade or if something fails. And that's what insurance is for  Currently rocking a 1G ipod touch, Mid 2009 Macbook Pro, and late 2006 Xbox 360 (llamma heatsink mods/arctic silver heatsink paste to solve the dreaded RROD)  All still in perfect working order. Then theres what I'm currently typing on, a Hp Pavilion zt3000 notebook, manufactured in 02, running linux mint and still chugging along like a champ. You guys seem a little obsessive with phones, although I know I am as well since I know about it the instant it's posted on any one of the android blogs . With everything so open source about android and having such great developers I'm sure the thunderbolt will still be rocked by a lot of people for at least the next year and a half. I will be one of those people  Thunderbolt ftw.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> on xda yes i did post that alot because it's a ghost town there, it's a bit better here though.


 how dareth you speaketh abouteth XDAeth. Lol yea that place died from being complete Nazi's to all the dev's. If I had to pick a phone I would go with the Prime if it is a true google experience phone.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> how dareth you speaketh abouteth XDAeth. Lol yea that place died from being complete Nazi's to all the dev's. If I had to pick a phone I would go with the Prime if it is a true google experience phone.


yeah i think i am going to go with the prime, maybe even a lg phone if they release another high end model. i like my tbolt but the lte is buggy as heck.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I will not be upgrading until March of 2012. so who knows really. but the nexus/galaxy prime is looking/sounding like an awesome phone. but if i have the chance to buy a nexus phone, i will buy one even if it is out of date (still looking for a super cheap Nexus1 on CL to tinker with)

but i have a feeling ICS will be on the TB by christmas, so that will hold me over for a bit.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Well, I could have guessed your first line since that's all you have said in the last 3 threads I have seen you post in. Development is doing just fine with the final release of Gingerbread, a new BAMF Forever, 2 new dev's jumping on board, a new CM release, a new Chingy release, a new OMFGB release, I could go on but I will stop here.
> 
> Adding more cores actually increases battery life, which was why they ventured to them in the first place.
> 
> The Thunderbolt will get Ice Cream Sandwhich, probably only from CM but that is good enough for me.


I'm not aware of any dual core device that makes any gains on battery life. OMAP4 really doesn't, and neither does MSM8660. I'm not really sure where this silly idea came from. It's been accepted wisdom in laptops that additional cores eat more power, not conserve it. The idea that power is saved defies the laws of physics. Take the MSM8660 for instance (the SoC in the EVO 3D). It uses a pair of scorpion cores that are nearly identical to the one in the Tbolt. To run at 1.2GHz requires about 1.15 to 1.2 volts or so. How can running TWO cores at that voltage save power? It's pretty simple; it does not. Neither does idling 2 cores at about .8 volts. Nothing about the concept saves power. The only way to say it saves power is to compare it to one large core that meets the performance specs of 2 small cores. Even in that, you're gains aren't realized in some magic inherent in multiple cores. You're gains are realized in scale of number of components, such as a pair of ALUs, a pair of L1 caches, a pair of identical pipelines. These are features that one wouldn't normally integrate into a single core and still call it a single core. Just as the rule has been for the last 30 years at least, integrated circuits don't see power savings until scaling size shrinks. OMAP4 and MSM8660 don't shrink anything on the die therefore power savings is impossible. The cold hard fact is MSM8660 eats MORE power than MSM8560 (the SoC in the Tbolt). Until future dual cores and possible quad cores significantly shrink feature size, no gain in power savings will be made; in fact the opposite will be true.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the way I'm going to decide next time is, when my TB dies I'll go to these forums and look where all the current views are at. And then I'll make sure it has all the features I want once I know there is a dev backing to the device. I just picked the TB originally because it seemed kind of cool on the VZW site (I hadn't been following CES news or anything about new devices but found out later it was one of the most anticipated Androids). So far though, I think my TB is pretty damn solid. There has been a lot of brick scares and also us being treated like the red-headed step children when it comes to GB being released, not to mention an upgraded version of Sense UI, but really the biggest problem I've seen has been in having a working RIL in all the popular ROMs from other phones. I'd love to have the opportunity to use MIUI as a daily driver, but for the time being we have all the matured Sense ROMs and some very good AOSP ROMs as well.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> I'm not aware of any dual core device that makes any gains on battery life. OMAP4 really doesn't, and neither does MSM8660. I'm not really sure where this silly idea came from. It's been accepted wisdom in laptops that additional cores eat more power, not conserve it. The idea that power is saved defies the laws of physics. Take the MSM8660 for instance (the SoC in the EVO 3D). It uses a pair of scorpion cores that are nearly identical to the one in the Tbolt. To run at 1.2GHz requires about 1.15 to 1.2 volts or so. How can running TWO cores at that voltage save power? It's pretty simple; it does not. Neither does idling 2 cores at about .8 volts. Nothing about the concept saves power. The only way to say it saves power is to compare it to one large core that meets the performance specs of 2 small cores. Even in that, you're gains aren't realized in some magic inherent in multiple cores. You're gains are realized in scale of number of components, such as a pair of ALUs, a pair of L1 caches, a pair of identical pipelines. These are features that one wouldn't normally integrate into a single core and still call it a single core. Just as the rule has been for the last 30 years at least, integrated circuits don't see power savings until scaling size shrinks. OMAP4 and MSM8660 don't shrink anything on the die therefore power savings is impossible. The cold hard fact is MSM8660 eats MORE power than MSM8560 (the SoC in the Tbolt). Until future dual cores and possible quad cores significantly shrink feature size, no gain in power savings will be made; in fact the opposite will be true.


Easy answer: 1 + 1 = 1. Geez man.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

DeTard said:


> Easy answer: 1 + 1 = 1. Geez man.


Yeah, then I get fools with 20 opinions and no facts that want to argue with me. So I back up what I say with FACTS. Sorry if it's an inconvenience to you.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> on xda yes i did post that alot because it's a ghost town there, it's a bit better here though.


Not to mention you were suspended for making threads like this one. You're always talking about how development has died, you've been saying it for weeks, yet roms keep getting updated and new devs keep surfacing. If you want a new phone, then get it. The TB community will be just fine. My new phone will be here tomorrow. In my opinion no one can tell me which phone is best for me. Ask 20 people, get 20 different opinions.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Meh, to me I have gotten to the point of realizing it's always greener on the other side. Right now the Thunderbolt is holding up well for me, it's fast, and has great development so I will probably stick with it for the two years then buy a quad core phone. I have 4G which to me is more important than dual core so for now I am happy, even if there are phones with both its not worth $500+ to get a "minor" upgrade.


+1!!
10 chars


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i think the tbolt development has slowed to a crawl as new phones approach.


Yeah, that's mostly because of korg being down.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Scorch said:


> By then we should be seeing quad core phones, with full android OS support for that technology, with great strides being made in battery technology also that should be implemented into phones by that time.


Can you elaborate on these great strides in battery technology? I'm interested but apparently ignorant.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> I'm not aware of any dual core device that makes any gains on battery life. OMAP4 really doesn't, and neither does MSM8660. I'm not really sure where this silly idea came from. It's been accepted wisdom in laptops that additional cores eat more power, not conserve it. The idea that power is saved defies the laws of physics. Take the MSM8660 for instance (the SoC in the EVO 3D). It uses a pair of scorpion cores that are nearly identical to the one in the Tbolt. To run at 1.2GHz requires about 1.15 to 1.2 volts or so. How can running TWO cores at that voltage save power? It's pretty simple; it does not. Neither does idling 2 cores at about .8 volts. Nothing about the concept saves power. The only way to say it saves power is to compare it to one large core that meets the performance specs of 2 small cores. Even in that, you're gains aren't realized in some magic inherent in multiple cores. You're gains are realized in scale of number of components, such as a pair of ALUs, a pair of L1 caches, a pair of identical pipelines. These are features that one wouldn't normally integrate into a single core and still call it a single core. Just as the rule has been for the last 30 years at least, integrated circuits don't see power savings until scaling size shrinks. OMAP4 and MSM8660 don't shrink anything on the die therefore power savings is impossible. The cold hard fact is MSM8660 eats MORE power than MSM8560 (the SoC in the Tbolt). Until future dual cores and possible quad cores significantly shrink feature size, no gain in power savings will be made; in fact the opposite will be true.





DeTard said:


> Easy answer: 1 + 1 = 1. Geez man.





loonatik78 said:


> Yeah, then I get fools with 20 opinions and no facts that want to argue with me. So I back up what I say with FACTS. Sorry if it's an inconvenience to you.


I'm not entirely sure what he was talking about but I both agree with him/disagree with you as well as disagree with him/agree with you. ;-)

So the current generation of multi-core chips - ain't gonna "save power". Next generation? I dunno. But at some point, we WILL see multi-core chips that will save us battery power. Imagine a chip that has 3 cores on it: 2 of which are what we're used to in a dual-core phone (let's say they're 1.5GHz) but the third core is NOT identical to the other two but is, instead, a core that is incredibly power-optimized but peaks out at 500MHz. I'd bet you that this three-core phone would smoke our single-core TBolt in battery life since we all know that this 500MHz core would be sufficiently capable enough to handle our TBolt for ~75% of the time. Only the other 25% would we need to engage the power-sucking 1.5GHz cores (which would still suck power while running at 500MHz when compared to our power-optimized 500MHz core).

Additionally, hopefully ICS will net us a significant boost in power savings once our UI is GPU-optimized and our CPUs don't have to struggle to power our UI stuff as hard, but that's not really a part of this discussion but something I'm looking forward to.

---

Back on topic - as long as the Nexus is what I expect it to be, then that'll be my next phone. If it's not, then I may or may not stick with the TBolt. I'll have to wait and see what the Nexus really is. If it's NOT a pure Google phone like all of the previous Nexuses (Nexii?) have been, then I very likely may not get it. I strongly want a pure vanilla LTE/ICS phone.


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

First time using rootzwiki. But just posted in bamf that the vigor is not what I expected considering its 4.3 and not a 4.5" screen. Sux that AT&T has another 4.5 heading their way in the HTC holiday.
First spec sheet I saw on vigor was that it was bigger. Now I may actually go Samsung. Who knows.

I'd like to see a 4.5" screen, 1.5 dual core, ice cream sandwich, unlockable bootloader, HDMI out, and a kickstand. Is that too much too ask? What's the closest?


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I'm not entirely sure what he was talking about but I both agree with him/disagree with you as well as disagree with him/agree with you. ;-)
> 
> So the current generation of multi-core chips - ain't gonna "save power". Next generation? I dunno. But at some point, we WILL see multi-core chips that will save us battery power. Imagine a chip that has 3 cores on it: 2 of which are what we're used to in a dual-core phone (let's say they're 1.5GHz) but the third core is NOT identical to the other two but is, instead, a core that is incredibly power-optimized but peaks out at 500MHz. I'd bet you that this three-core phone would smoke our single-core TBolt in battery life since we all know that this 500MHz core would be sufficiently capable enough to handle our TBolt for ~75% of the time. Only the other 25% would we need to engage the power-sucking 1.5GHz cores (which would still suck power while running at 500MHz when compared to our power-optimized 500MHz core).
> 
> ...


I'm just going on what I know and what I've seen go down in the PC space for round about 20 years now. To date, I'm not familiar with a processor that include dissimilar cores. I suppose it's possible, but the logistics of just making dual cores work right took years to overcome on PC's. If numbers of cores equated to potential power savings, I suspect you'd have seen 16 core designs by now. An IC's power requirements are primarily the function of the voltage required to operate transistors of a given size. In all current Qualcomm SoC's, that's .45nm on the core. When Qualcomm updates to the Krait core at .28nm, THEN you'll see some real power improvements. But don't be thinking it'll debut in quad core format, because it won't. Qualcomm isn't even suggesting they'll be ready until 1Q of 2013, assuming no delays.

I'm kinda curious about these great advancements in battery technology, too. The last one was lithium polymer-ion batteries (over standard lithium-ion), but that was at best a modest improvement.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> I'm just going on what I know and what I've seen go down in the PC space for round about 20 years now. To date, I'm not familiar with a processor that include dissimilar cores. I suppose it's possible, but the logistics of just making dual cores work right took years to overcome on PC's. If numbers of cores equated to potential power savings, I suspect you'd have seen 16 core designs by now. An IC's power requirements are primarily the function of the voltage required to operate transistors of a given size. In all current Qualcomm SoC's, that's .45nm on the core. When Qualcomm updates to the Krait core at .28nm, THEN you'll see some real power improvements. But don't be thinking it'll debut in quad core format, because it won't. Qualcomm isn't even suggesting they'll be ready until 1Q of 2013, assuming no delays.


That was part of my point: it's NOT on any multicore chip that we know of right now. Our multicore processors that we have now are essentially what I consider the second generation of multicore chips. The first generation was when they literally just put two full processors and ICs into a single package with some extra circuitry managing the pin-outs. The second generation is what we have today where the cores were designed to be part of a multi-core chip and don't necessarily duplicate all CPU components. Even the desktop's multi-core chips with bundled GPUs (APU is the correct term, no?) aren't what I'd consider third generation - that's just an integrated package like we've had on phones for years. The true third-gen multi-core chips will have multiple CPU cores in them optimized for different things, esentially kinda taking us back to the math co-processor days. And then our governors will begin to be very interesting in how they optimize these multi-core chips, shutting some off while depending heavily on others until the demand picks up, then perhaps reserving the low-power CPU for designated calls, such as audio/video encoding/decoding, and perhaps running radios while the beefy CPUs do the heavy work when gaming and such. You MIGHT be able to argue that a bundled GPU starts to cross into that territory. Meh - whatever. It's still not quite what I'm talking about for this, though.

And the reason you've not seen this in the PC space for the past 20 years is because power efficiency hasn't been THIS important. The super power-efficient Atom processors take 4+ watts to power. Standard desktop/server chips take many tens of (up to over 100) watts to run. Entire smartphones tend to run with under 1W of power. An Atom, at its lowest power state, still pulls ~100mW while most ARM chips pull ~1mW at their lowest power state. So again, the PC space simply doesn't care about this level of power efficiency - if a processor only pulls ~100mW-4W of power, that's no longer a significant power drain when you compare it to video cards, hard drives, etc.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> That was part of my point: it's NOT on any multicore chip that we know of right now. Our multicore processors that we have now are essentially what I consider the second generation of multicore chips. The first generation was when they literally just put two full processors and ICs into a single package with some extra circuitry managing the pin-outs. The second generation is what we have today where the cores were designed to be part of a multi-core chip and don't necessarily duplicate all CPU components. Even the desktop's multi-core chips with bundled GPUs (APU is the correct term, no?) aren't what I'd consider third generation - that's just an integrated package like we've had on phones for years. The true third-gen multi-core chips will have multiple CPU cores in them optimized for different things, esentially kinda taking us back to the math co-processor days. And then our governors will begin to be very interesting in how they optimize these multi-core chips, shutting some off while depending heavily on others until the demand picks up, then perhaps reserving the low-power CPU for designated calls, such as audio/video encoding/decoding, and perhaps running radios while the beefy CPUs do the heavy work when gaming and such. You MIGHT be able to argue that a bundled GPU starts to cross into that territory. Meh - whatever. It's still not quite what I'm talking about for this, though.
> 
> And the reason you've not seen this in the PC space for the past 20 years is because power efficiency hasn't been THIS important. The super power-efficient Atom processors take 4+ watts to power. Standard desktop/server chips take many tens of (up to over 100) watts to run. Entire smartphones tend to run with under 1W of power. An Atom, at its lowest power state, still pulls ~100mW while most ARM chips pull ~1mW at their lowest power state. So again, the PC space simply doesn't care about this level of power efficiency - if a processor only pulls ~100mW-4W of power, that's no longer a significant power drain when you compare it to video cards, hard drives, etc.


Cool to know I think the other dude is still Googling up for answers


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> That was part of my point: it's NOT on any multicore chip that we know of right now. Our multicore processors that we have now are essentially what I consider the second generation of multicore chips. The first generation was when they literally just put two full processors and ICs into a single package with some extra circuitry managing the pin-outs. The second generation is what we have today where the cores were designed to be part of a multi-core chip and don't necessarily duplicate all CPU components. Even the desktop's multi-core chips with bundled GPUs (APU is the correct term, no?) aren't what I'd consider third generation - that's just an integrated package like we've had on phones for years. The true third-gen multi-core chips will have multiple CPU cores in them optimized for different things, esentially kinda taking us back to the math co-processor days. And then our governors will begin to be very interesting in how they optimize these multi-core chips, shutting some off while depending heavily on others until the demand picks up, then perhaps reserving the low-power CPU for designated calls, such as audio/video encoding/decoding, and perhaps running radios while the beefy CPUs do the heavy work when gaming and such. You MIGHT be able to argue that a bundled GPU starts to cross into that territory. Meh - whatever. It's still not quite what I'm talking about for this, though.
> 
> And the reason you've not seen this in the PC space for the past 20 years is because power efficiency hasn't been THIS important. The super power-efficient Atom processors take 4+ watts to power. Standard desktop/server chips take many tens of (up to over 100) watts to run. Entire smartphones tend to run with under 1W of power. An Atom, at its lowest power state, still pulls ~100mW while most ARM chips pull ~1mW at their lowest power state. So again, the PC space simply doesn't care about this level of power efficiency - if a processor only pulls ~100mW-4W of power, that's no longer a significant power drain when you compare it to video cards, hard drives, etc.


Ya know, I was actually thinking much the same regarding modularizing a SoC. I've got a Compaq Deskpro 386/20 that still works, with the i387 in it. As some may be aware, the i387 architecture became standard in 486DX CPUs and from then on we didn't consider it a discrete part aside from the core. Now we just call it an ALU. There's a LOT that used to be discrete hardware outside of the processor that's now designed right onto the core. It causes one to pause and consider exactly what a "core" is exactly. Intel is now putting basic graphics on CPUs now. Are you sure about your wattages on PC CPUs. though? I thought those generally fell between 60 and 90 watts, with some of the seriously hot beasts pushing past 100w.

From my understanding, part of the Cortex A9 and A15 design includes advanced features to manage power through the basic units of the core so we're basically approaching that third generation you're talking about. I'm excited to see what features Qualcomm will integrate since they don't use ARM cores. I would suspect, due to their track record, that the Krait based devices will yield even better power savings than Tegra and OMAP4. IF the Vigor is running a SoC based on Krait, then we will see some significant improvements. But if its MSM8660, it will be at least as bad as the Tbolt, or worse. That's my point.



villae81 said:


> Cool to know I think the other dude is still Googling up for answers


Of course.... God forbid I actually KNOW anything. It's funny how guys like you lack the testicular fortitude to say stuff like that to my face.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> Are you sure about your wattages on PC CPUs. though? I thought those generally fell between 60 and 90 watts, with some of the seriously hot beasts pushing past 100w.


Isn't that more or less what I said? I was thinking typical PC CPU ranged from 45-135W (well, usually up to 105 but 135 has happened more than once) and "power-efficient" laptop CPUs ~5-15W or so. Perhaps I misspoke but that's what I was meaning to say.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> It's funny how guys like you lack the testicular fortitude to say stuff like that to my face.


Meh, I'd say crap like that, and more, to your face even if you're the type of guy who could take me without effort. I don't let big guys intimidate me (unless I'm at a buffet - then I try to stay out of the way). ;-)


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Isn't that more or less what I said? I was thinking typical PC CPU ranged from 45-135W (well, usually up to 105 but 135 has happened more than once) and "power-efficient" laptop CPUs ~5-15W or so. Perhaps I misspoke but that's what I was meaning to say.


Ok... I think we're on the same page. I don't know why that sounded so high.



Jaxidian said:


> Meh, I'd say crap like that, and more, to your face even if you're the type of guy who could take me without effort. I don't let big guys intimidate me (unless I'm at a buffet - then I try to stay out of the way). ;-)


I do it, too. I think someone's only done it to me a handful of times though. One of two things happens; I see their point and accept correction or hand their ass back to them with a side of green beans. I wish more people would, frankly, and BACK UP there talk with some evidence instead of just talking smack like home fry up there did.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

So.... seeing as how I haven't actually responded to the OP, I think I'll do that! I'll probably go for the Vigor, or whatever it's called now, assuming it's got an S4 SoC. S3 isn't enough. Verizon is already blowing up my phone with yet ANOTHER upgrade eligibility. Somehow I'm not feeling their pressure.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Meh, to me I have gotten to the point of realizing it's always greener on the other side. Right now the Thunderbolt is holding up well for me, it's fast, and has great development so I will probably stick with it for the two years then buy a quad core phone. I have 4G which to me is more important than dual core so for now I am happy, even if there are phones with both its not worth $500+ to get a "minor" upgrade.


I wouldn't call a 1.5 dual core, 4.6 inch 720p Super AMOLED+ screen a "minor" upgrade over a single core 1.0 4.3 qHD Super LCD screen....


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> Ok... I think we're on the same page. I don't know why that sounded so high.
> 
> I do it, too. I think someone's only done it to me a handful of times though. One of two things happens; I see their point and accept correction or hand their ass back to them with a side of green beans. I wish more people would, frankly, and BACK UP there talk with some evidence instead of just talking smack like home fry up there did.


Lmao! Dude relax I was just kidding no need to bring any can of green beans and fries or whatever else you got in your kitchen I didn't realize that your sense of humor got lost inside your head with all that info stored in there.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> I do it, too. I think someone's only done it to me a handful of times though. One of two things happens; I see their point and accept correction or hand their ass back to them with a side of green beans. I wish more people would, frankly, and BACK UP there talk with some evidence instead of just talking smack like home fry up there did.





villae81 said:


> Lmao! Dude relax I was just kidding no need to bring any can of green beans and fries or whatever else you got in your kitchen I didn't realize that your sense of humor got lost inside your head with all that info stored in there.


Got any steaks? I'm hungry...

</hijack>


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Lmao! Dude relax I was just kidding no need to bring any can of green beans and fries or whatever else you got in your kitchen I didn't realize that your sense of humor got lost inside your head with all that info stored in there.





Jaxidian said:


> Got any steaks? I'm hungry...
> 
> </hijack>


Microwave french bread pizza tonight!


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I wouldn't call a 1.5 dual core, 4.6 inch 720p Super AMOLED+ screen a "minor" upgrade over a single core 1.0 4.3 qHD Super LCD screen....


Yeah.... I'd call it a pocket tablet!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> Yeah.... I'd call it a pocket tablet!


Not necessarily. You could easily have that size screen on a TBolt-sized device, or smaller, with ICS. Check out this write-up.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Not necessarily. You could easily have that size screen on a TBolt-sized device, or smaller, with ICS. Check out this write-up.


I see your point. I usually use it with one hand. For that, 4" is just about ideal. Bigger doesn't impress much, and I think there's a segment of people that feel the same.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> I see your point. I usually use it with one hand. For that, 4" is just about ideal. Bigger doesn't impress much, and I think there's a segment of people that feel the same.


Without doing the specific math but having done the other math, I'd say you could probably get ~4.6" in the same size phone as most current 4" phones if the manufacturers really tried and ditched some of the borders that they like to decorate to make things shiny with or to put logos on.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Without doing the specific math but having done the other math, I'd say you could probably get ~4.6" in the same size phone as most current 4" phones if the manufacturers really tried and ditched some of the borders that they like to decorate to make things shiny with or to put logos on.


I'm sure you will at some point when AMOLED screens are literally adhered to the face of the phone like a large sticker and are nearly indestructible.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

If Verizon gets s2 that will be my next phone


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

as much as I hate Samsung for their shitty support of devices and lack of developer following... I may go back for the prime if it is a Nexus phone/ not a figment of our creative little minds. I love HTC phones, the dev's are killer, but I really like AOSP. Until HTC starts rolling out Senseless phones, I'm affraid I'm going to have to ditch them for now. I really did like the screen on my Epic, but that thing's radio sucked donkey. With the end of spring/ all of summer/ and now beginning of fall without Gingerbread (and ICS about to be released), I can't say I would ever like samsung controlled device. Sure, that bootloader being unlocked is great... until you realize it you have very little to flash for it. Fixxxer, if you think this dev community has dwindled... try a shot at Samsung.

I kinda wish Samsung stopped making phones, and just outsourced their parts to other device makers.


----------



## Robyna2010 (Aug 27, 2011)

See Nvidia's new 4 core architecture. It's really 5 cores with the fifth being a super low power core for general non-compute functions.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I will def be picking up the prime at full retail when its available to us. Hopefully bestbuy gets it and ill get it at discount thru my connect. Hehehe. And then ill b content for guite a awhile.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I've always wanted a Nexus device so I'll probably be buying it off contract. I love HTC phones, though, so I am interested in the Vigor as well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm getting a Prime on release, end of story.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

The Prime on release. Screw manufacturer BS.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd say the prime if I didn't have my doubts about Verizon releasing a phone with no bloat....And I'd say the Vigor if I need a new phone in the next 2-4 months (By then I'm sure something else will come out) but besides that I don't plan on ditching my T-Bolt anytime soon unless I can get a Rhyme? Oh, how I love plum phones with a nifty notification "charm"


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about the Prime. I pray that VZW will let it be pure... Otherwise I will sit tight.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

was going to be vigor but after this latest security screw up from them, depending on how bad verizon screws up the next nexus phone, i will be getting a prime


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

If the prime is AOSP I'm with it, if not I stick with tbolt, development is increasing. RIL just started working on MIUI apparently..

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The good/bad news its that if it's aosp, then many if us will be getting it but that also means an aosp lte ril, which helps the tbolt.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> The good/bad news its that if it's aosp, then many if us will be getting it but that also means an aosp lte ril, which helps the tbolt.


I would say that is good/good news. For anyone who gets/has a phone upgrade you are free from the Sense crap, with fully working AOSP, and for anyone who doesn't have an upgrade you will be getting more RIL help, which has already been pretty much perfected.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would say that is good/good news. For anyone who gets/has a phone upgrade you are free from the Sense crap, with fully working AOSP, and for anyone who doesn't have an upgrade you will be getting more RIL help, which has already been pretty much perfected.


Well, yes, you're right. I meant it kinda tongue-in-cheek for the person who is decided whether or not to upgrade - they don't get to benefit from the "perfect" RIL on their TBolts if they choose to go with the Nexus. But yeah, you're definitely right.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Well, yes, you're right. I meant it kinda tongue-in-cheek for the person who is decided whether or not to upgrade - they don't get to benefit from the "perfect" RIL on their TBolts if they choose to go with the Nexus. But yeah, you're definitely right.


Just trying to look on the bright side of not being able to get the Prime when it comes out. Stupid new car. "Y U COST SO MUCH?!"


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just trying to look on the bright side of not being able to get the Prime when it comes out. Stupid new car. "Y U COST SO MUCH?!"


Yup. That said, SLayher and XoomDev have done an AMAZING job on the RIL! I suspect the tangible benefits are minimal thanks to their great work!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yup. That said, SLayher and XoomDev have done an AMAZING job on the RIL! I suspect the tangible benefits are minimal thanks to their great work!


That is true but I would love to have that screen. Other than that I think dual core is a little over rated, and love the quality of the TB.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yup. That said, SLayher and XoomDev have done an AMAZING job on the RIL! I suspect the tangible benefits are minimal thanks to their great work!


The best thing about the Prime is it should integrate LTE RIL into Android...well I'd think anyways (obviously not a dev).


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> That is true but I would love to have that screen. Other than that I think dual core is a little over rated, and love the quality of the TB.


Agreed. Everyone bashes the bolt, but its a damn good phone. First LTE phone and still the best one by far.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Agreed. Everyone bashes the bolt, but its a damn good phone. First LTE phone and still the best one by far.


THIS^^
NO radio probs with signal, no GPS issues, love the kickstand for blasting Google music, screen, camera/vid, etc etc. Only gripes: location of USB/Charger port and p00py batt life. Period


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dickenam said:


> THIS^^
> NO radio probs with signal, no GPS issues, love the kickstand for blasting Google music, screen, camera/vid, etc etc. Only gripes: location of USB/Charger port and p00py batt life. Period


FWIW, for GREAT battery life, check out the 9/13 release of OMFGB, run the stock kernel from standard min to 1.222 max on smartassv2, and install the new OMFGB-hosted gapps (this version of gappps includes the network location fix). I get 24+ hrs with light use, 18-24 with moderate use, 12-18 with heavier use, and 6-12 with very heavy use with this setup. It's AMAZING!

Sadly, newer versions don't get the same great battery life for now.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> FWIW, for GREAT battery life, check out the 9/13 release of OMFGB, run the stock kernel from standard min to 1.222 max on smartassv2, and install the new OMFGB-hosted gapps (this version of gappps includes the network location fix). I get 24+ hrs with light use, 18-24 with moderate use, 12-18 with heavier use, and 6-12 with very heavy use with this setup. It's AMAZING!
> 
> Sadly, newer versions don't get the same great battery life for now.


Is that with 4g? Or wit 3g?


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I was updating my sig the other day over on XDA and realized that I've been running Cyanogenmod of one sort or another since I started with HTC phones. I only manage to run Sense for about a month or so before I get sick of it and go back to AOSP. I think my next phone shall be the Prime.


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

No contest for sure on the next phone I'll be getting. Two words (Including a number): Samsung Intensity III.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

That's with 4g


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rycheme said:


> I was updating my sig the other day over on XDA and realized that I've been running Cyanogenmod of one sort or another since I started with HTC phones. I only manage to run Sense for about a month or so before I get sick of it and go back to AOSP. I think my next phone shall be the Prime.


This is my 2nd HTC device and I also always run CM7. I ran BAMF Stripped V1.8 for my first month or so on the bolt and CM7 ever since. I've tried Sense ROMs and some of them are great (BAMF) but I just love AOSP. Hence why my next is the Prime.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This is my 2nd HTC device and I also always run CM7. I ran BAMF Stripped V1.8 for my first month or so on the bolt and CM7 ever since. I've tried Sense ROMs and some of them are great (BAMF) but I just love AOSP. Hence why my next is the Prime.


I am going with the Nexus Prime. Hopefully it gets the October 11th release date so I can buy it for myself as a birthday present (October 20th). Very excited about this phone after looking at the specs.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I am going with the Nexus Prime. Hopefully it gets the October 11th release date so I can buy it for myself as a birthday present (October 20th). Very excited about this phone after looking at the specs.


Today being the 4th, and zero (real) coverage or real views.

I don't see it arriving in a week


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

the first 3 pages of this thread hurts my head.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Today being the 4th, and zero (real) coverage or real views.
> 
> I don't see it arriving in a week


Adrynalyne, I hate to argue with you, and I may very well be wrong, but rumors say it will be released the 11th and TeamAndIRC just tweeted about the 11th being a "day to watch". This may be a coincidence or it could be the Vigor he was talking about, but either way I am keeping my hopes up. If not I will just keep waiting, and enjoying everything available on the TB.

Edit: Just saw some more pictures posted of the Prime on androidpolice. Again, I know this doesn't mean much just trying to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Its not an argument, its a discussion. 

Every Verizon device is known about at least a month prior. I mean, solid information.

Thunderbolt, Revolution, Charge, Bionic, Rhyme, Vigor.

I can't imagine this being kept under wraps (including FCC filing) unless its a ways out still.

I do believe that the Vigor could be announced (not released) on the 11th.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

My understanding is that the google event is October 11th where it will be announced. Phone is slated for November 3rd release(give or take).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Its not an argument, its a discussion.
> 
> Every Verizon device is known about at least a month prior. I mean, solid information.
> 
> ...


Agree completely. Looks like I will be holding out on selling my phone for a bit, especially when we have people like you developing for it Adrynalyne. =)


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I am going with the Nexus Prime. Hopefully it gets the October 11th release date so I can buy it for myself as a birthday present (October 20th). Very excited about this phone after looking at the specs.


im betting on a november release, the vigor will probably ship in october. we don't even know if verizon will get the prime or not yet.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

madzozs said:


> My understanding is that the google event is October 11th where it will be announced. Phone is slated for November 3rd release(give or take).


Ahh, it all fits together now. It will probably be shown along with ICS the 11th then be released November. That actually makes a lot of sense thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Ahh, it all fits together now. It will probably be shown along with ICS the 11th then be released November. That actually makes a lot of sense thanks for the clarification.


But will it be shown on a model for Verizon?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> But will it be shown on a model for Verizon?


Man I hope so!!!!!! :grin:


----------



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm so sick of rooting and loading crap ROMs. I am insanely close to getting an iPhone, after 3 years on Android.


----------



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

For example, the latest broohaha is the fact that Skype doesn't work on any HTC Thunderbolt AOSP ROMs. I absolutely LOVE Cyanogen Mod, but I can't use it at all. I've tried the official Market Skype app - that one crashes after ~20 mins on the phone. Piece of shit. I then loaded Skype 2.1.0.46 (v11) from a Greek developer, but that doesn't work either.

I HATE THIS [expletive deleted]! I wish I could go back to my perfectly flexible HTD Thunderbolt. My roommate has an iPhone and her Skype WITH Video works AMAZING.

And no, I cannot use fring or any other Skype clones b/c the party I'm calling can only use Skype.

**mod edit:** Please watch the language.


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

stlandroidfan said:


> I'm so sick of rooting and loading crap ROMs. I am insanely close to getting an iPhone, after 3 years on Android.


later. Show some appreciation for what you get for FREE.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

stlandroidfan said:


> For example, the latest broohaha is the fact that Skype doesn't work on any HTC Thunderbolt AOSP ROMs. I absolutely LOVE Cyanogen Mod, but I can't use it at all. I've tried the official Market Skype app - that one crashes after ~20 mins on the phone. Piece of shit. I then loaded Skype 2.1.0.46 (v11) from a Greek developer, but that doesn't work either.
> 
> I HATE THIS [expletive deleted]! I wish I could go back to my perfectly flexible HTD Thunderbolt. My roommate has an iPhone and her Skype WITH Video works AMAZING.
> 
> And no, I cannot use fring or any other Skype clones b/c the party I'm calling can only use Skype.


Nevermind just saw other thread.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

Revoked said:


> later. Show some appreciation for what you get for FREE.


I appreciate the developers quite a bit, but at some point, I'm going to get sick of bugs that include: 
- cannot answer calls 
- weird boot loops
- volume too low even on highest setting
- GPS shows you on another continent

After several years of loading different ROMs on different Android handsets, I'm ready to parachute and take the iPhone. I just want a SMOOTH phone. I will jailbreak it and life will be good again. I can deal with no flash. I will miss free Nav, but Apple is coming out with something soon.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

stlandroidfan said:


> I appreciate the developers quite a bit, but at some point, I'm going to get sick of bugs that include:
> - cannot answer calls
> - weird boot loops
> - volume too low even on highest setting
> ...


Yeah a garbage iPhone 4S lol. On CM7 I have none of those bugs you listed btw.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## dakoop (Aug 31, 2011)

iphone6

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

"stlandroidfan said:


> I'm so sick of rooting and loading crap ROMs. I am insanely close to getting an iPhone, after 3 years on Android.


Well go get ur iphone no ones stoppn u. Quit crying and take the plunge. Case closed


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

stlandroidfan said:


> I'm so sick of rooting and loading crap ROMs. I am insanely close to getting an iPhone, after 3 years on Android.


Fail Troll is Fail.

We are already sick of hearing your bellyaching. Maybe try a feature phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Fail Troll is Fail.
> 
> We are already sick of hearing your bellyaching. Maybe try a feature phone.


Such as a sweet flip phone lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## stlandroidfan (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright - I'm not trying to start a war here. I recognize that developers work hard and most of the time for free, to cook up cool Android ROMs. I'm just having a bad day and have been feeling a bit frustrated with the Thunderbolt lately. I didn't have nearly as many problems with my Incredible.

I feel like HTC abandoned the Bolt before it was even released. Even CyanogenMod until recently didn't have an official ROM - they were all release candidates.

Anyways - I don't want a feature phone. I like Android. I might go for the new Nexus phone that Google/Samsung/Verizon are going to announce.

It would be nice to have an LTE phone that was just released a few months ago that both is free of Sense & bloatware and has no problems with GPS locks. But I recognize that sometimes things are not possible right away.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"stlandroidfan said:


> I love the fact that crappy developers' crappy ROMs are my fault?


You could just unroot. Then you don't have to deal with "crappy roms". You load experimental software on your phone with the knowledge that things may be broken and the developers have no obligation to support them what so ever. If you want stable, unroot and go back to stock. Or just get an iphone. Either way, complaining about "crappy roms" is not gonna get you very far...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys, stay on topic please. Topic is "What is your next phone?" and not Android nor Iphone bashing. Go make another thread for that.


----------



## andersonrt (Jun 11, 2011)

Tbh, i am happy with Thunderbolt with the awesome community amd development i see no reason to upgrade


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Prime FTW!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"dakoop said:


> iphone6
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


That's outdated I'm watching out for the phone that has 10 processors


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Prime for sure


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

andersonrt said:


> Tbh, i am happy with Thunderbolt with the awesome community amd development i see no reason to upgrade


Same, but ooooooh the Prime&#8230;.that puppy is gonna be bit-chin'


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I was majorly looking at the Prime but after some recent releases I may have to go with the Vigor. The only thing that could sway me right now is ICS. I don't know how long it is going to take to "Port" or OTA to the Vigor but I guarantee it won't be anytime soon (I believe it took 2-3 months to get GB working on most phones after it was released, and that was through our amazing dev's not actual OTA's, look at the TB for instance >.>). So go with what I believe to be a worse looking design, but have up to date and clean software, or take a step back on the software and have what in my opinion looks like a better phone.

Of course the Prime could not be a Verizon phone and in that case I will be on the Vigor like white on rice.

Edit: I believe it has been confirmed that the Prime is going to be a Verizon phone (Found on a Cellebrite machine) so now I am just torn but will probably go with the Prime.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

The Nexus One was seen on a Cellbrite as well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I was majorly looking at the Prime but after some recent releases I may have to go with the Vigor. The only thing that could sway me right now is ICS. I don't know how long it is going to take to "Port" or OTA to the Vigor but I guarantee it won't be anytime soon (I believe it took 2-3 months to get GB working on most phones after it was released, and that was through our amazing dev's not actual OTA's, look at the TB for instance >.>). So go with what I believe to be a worse looking design, but have up to date and clean software, or take a step back on the software and have what in my opinion looks like a better phone.
> 
> Of course the Prime could not be a Verizon phone and in that case I will be on the Vigor like white on rice.
> 
> Edit: I believe it has been confirmed that the Prime is going to be a Verizon phone (Found on a Cellebrite machine) so now I am just torn but will probably go with the Prime.


With VzW not getting a SGSII variant they must be getting the Prime. Also if they released the Prime on any other carrier first a lot of SGSII adopters would be highly pissed!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> With VzW not getting a SGSII variant they must be getting the Prime. Also if they released the Prime on any other carrier first a lot of SGSII adopters would be highly pissed!


Aw hell, I am just getting whatever Mustang gets. That makes things a lot easier.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> The Nexus One was seen on a Cellbrite as well.


You just love killing my spirits don't you? What phone are you going with Adrynalyne?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Aw hell, I am just getting whatever Mustang gets. That makes things a lot easier.


Then we will rock the Prime forums together I guess! My wife is going to sell her stupid iPhone 4 and she's taking my TBolt.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Then we will rock the Prime forums together I guess! My wife is going to sell her stupid iPhone 4 and she's taking my TBolt.


See now I will just get a Prime, problem solved. You make things so easy Mustang.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You just love killing my spirits don't you? What phone are you going with Adrynalyne?


Waiting and watching.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Aw hell, I am just getting whatever Mustang gets. That makes things a lot easier.


You mean like they did to Vibrant users on Tmo with the Nexus S?

Trust me, they aren't above it


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> You mean like they did to Vibrant users on Tmo with the Nexus S?
> 
> Trust me, they aren't above it


That's true. Carriers are above nothing. They don't care for anything except the bottom dollar.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's true. Carriers are above nothing. They don't care for anything except the bottom dollar.


Or like they did to the iPhone 4 users with the iPhone 5... Oh wait, that's the opposite of what we are talking about.


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

My next phone will be.. IPhone 4.9Z


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone know the status of unlimited data with upgrades? I have an upgrade coming up in January, but I don't want to lose my unlimited data. Will it be like AT&T where they'll grandfather, or will I have to shell out full price to keep unlimited?


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

This is funny. Hitler gets pissed off about iPhone 5.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"tekhna said:


> Does anyone know the status of unlimited data with upgrades? I have an upgrade coming up in January, but I don't want to lose my unlimited data. Will it be like AT&T where they'll grandfather, or will I have to shell out full price to keep unlimited?


As long as you dont sign a new contract (Not required for getting a new phone) you are in the clear. Literally that is the only way (Other than leaving Verizon) they can take away your unlimited. Aparently they are very leniant with it as well as I was told I could even change from my parents plan to my own plan and still keep it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

houseboatwayne said:


> This is funny. Hitler gets pissed off about iPhone 5.


lmao that's funny.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> As long as you dont sign a new contract (Not required for getting a new phone) you are in the clear. Literally that is the only way (Other than leaving Verizon) they can take away your unlimited. Aparently they are very leniant with it as well as I was told I could even change from my parents plan to my own plan and still keep it.


VZW rep here. You are guaranteed to keep your unlimited plan though at least one upgrade (subsidized with contract). Past that is unknown. Any kind of acct. change will keep it too. Only way to get stuck with the bs 2GB plan is to be a new line of service.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> VZW rep here. You are guaranteed to keep your unlimited plan though at least one upgrade (subsidized with contract). Past that is unknown. Any kind of acct. change will keep it too. Only way to get stuck with the bs 2GB plan is to be a new line of service.


VZW rep on a Rooting forum... Gasp! But I will probably try and get the vigor if it is out by Christmas... The Prime is cool, But I love Sense

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"idkwhothatis123 said:


> VZW rep here. You are guaranteed to keep your unlimited plan though at least one upgrade (subsidized with contract). Past that is unknown. Any kind of acct. change will keep it too. Only way to get stuck with the bs 2GB plan is to be a new line of service.


So... I get 4 years of unlimited data guaranteed? I signed up just before this bs plan came to action... LTE is ****ing sweet though


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Padfone if it comes to Verizon... hell maybe even if it doesn't


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Well here are the probable specs for the Nexus Prime:

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...-1-2ghz-dual-core-omap-and-4-65-inch-display/

A little bit of a let down, other than the 4.65" display if you ask me. It will be on Verizon initially and will have ICS.

Of course this is all rumor, and could change drastically. We will all know for sure next Tuesday.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"loonatik78 said:


> Yeah.... I'd call it a pocket tablet!


To each their own


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I am going with the Nexus Prime. Hopefully it gets the October 11th release date so I can buy it for myself as a birthday present (October 20th). Very excited about this phone after looking at the specs.


It's not coming out 10.11, that's for sure....if it was, I'd know about it....

ICS isn't even done yet, AFAIK....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Today being the 4th, and zero (real) coverage or real views.
> 
> I don't see it arriving in a week


Yea, you think Verizon would NOT Market this phone, ESPECIALLY after Tuesdays announcements????


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> The Nexus One was seen on a Cellbrite as well.


Anytime a new phone is released, it's loaded into a Cellbrite file so that if you need to transfer FROM any phone, it will work. In this case, the Nexus One is loaded into the Cellbrite in case you need contacts transferred from the Nexus One to x phone.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Waiting and watching.


He's gonna get the Prime....I will make him even if I have to "give him" an upgrade 

Can't have my 2nd fave dev developing for another phone, and even if I could, all the drama that follows Adrynalyne around (which he comically helps create at times) is just too epic to let be on some other forum!!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"tekhna said:


> Does anyone know the status of unlimited data with upgrades? I have an upgrade coming up in January, but I don't want to lose my unlimited data. Will it be like AT&T where they'll grandfather, or will I have to shell out full price to keep unlimited?


It's guaranteed for at least another upgrade, so revel in that. After that, it wasn't explicitly stated, but it's assumed that you can keep going with the unlimited plan.

Also, most people tend to forget that after a contract is over, any carrier can change the terms of any part of your service, without reason. They can also do it in contract, but have to give you a window to exit it as well.

So this, "i'm gonna buy a phone on full retail after my contract ends so I don't have to sign a new one" isn't fool proof. Your contract CAN be changed at any time, in reality.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"idkwhothatis123 said:


> VZW rep here. You are guaranteed to keep your unlimited plan though at least one upgrade (subsidized with contract). Past that is unknown. Any kind of acct. change will keep it too. Only way to get stuck with the bs 2GB plan is to be a new line of service.


Not quite. Another way is to go to a feature phone for 60 days+ then try to go back....goodbye Unlimited plan.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

If it's true the Prime is CDMA/LTE/GSM (GSM!!) then I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

tekhna said:


> If it's true the Prime is CDMA/LTE/GSM (GSM!!) then I'm in like Flynn.


Its not true.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

tekhna said:


> If it's true the Prime is CDMA/LTE/GSM (GSM!!) then I'm in like Flynn.


I don't see it happening. Look at the thickness of the current 4G phones which stuff an LTE and CDMA radio in, and you want another radio plus somehow make it land at the 9mm purported spec???? Ja, wishful thinking bud. They've most likely got an LTE phone in the works, and a GSM one coming, later.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh I'm sure you're probably right, but it has been more than a year since they started engineering LTE phones, maybe they've figured it out a bit better now.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Oh I'm sure you're probably right, but it has been more than a year since they started engineering LTE phones, maybe they've figured it out a bit better now.


You're not going to get past the fact there's only so much area on a device to place an antenna. If you look at the underside of a Tbolt, every bit of the back of the phone that's not covering metal or the battery is an antenna. The thing already has 6 radios in it; 2 CDMA radios, one LTE, 1 Bluetooth, 1 WiFi, and 1 GPS, and 4 antenna. Take a look _here_

LTE requires dual antennas. It's also based on GSM so it's not like LTE re-invents the wheel. There aren't going to be major breakthroughs, just small steps.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, moot point anyways. Looks like the Prime might be a ways off now.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

My next phone will have a kickstand quad cores and atleast a 4.5 or bigger screen. I guess ill be waiting a while.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

"jaymccoubrey said:


> My next phone will have a kickstand quad cores and atleast a 4.5 or bigger screen. I guess ill be waiting a while.
> 
> Sent from my phone


Agree'd and I'm not impressed with the nexus anyway, the vigor might catch my eye but besides that I'm still crushed we missed out on gs2 love if I didn't have 5 lines and a discount I would be with Sprint with my epic 4G touch etc


----------



## androidbuff (Jul 15, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus with ICS.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Well, moot point anyways. Looks like the Prime might be a ways off now.


Delaying an announcement has little do with release dates.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Agree'd and I'm not impressed with the nexus anyway, the vigor might catch my eye but besides that I'm still crushed we missed out on gs2 love if I didn't have 5 lines and a discount I would be with Sprint with my epic 4G touch etc


Wait a minute. You're disappointed by the new Nexus yet you want a Galaxy S II? If the rumored specs are true, it's much better than the Galaxy S II, made by the same manufacturer, and has stock Ice Cream Sandwich. I'm really confused about people's opinions of this phone. What exactly is unimpressive? If it truly is a Nexus phone it will be dead simple to root, devs will be all over it, and it will get updates straight from Google. What was everyone expecting this phone to be?

Obviously, I want this to be my next phone


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Wait a minute. You're disappointed by the new Nexus yet you want a Galaxy S II? If the rumored specs are true, it's much better than the Galaxy S II, made by the same manufacturer, and has stock Ice Cream Sandwich. I'm really confused about people's opinions of this phone. What exactly is unimpressive? If it truly is a Nexus phone it will be dead simple to root, devs will be all over it, and it will get updates straight from Google. What was everyone expecting this phone to be?
> 
> Obviously, I want this to be my next phone


Depends on who you listen to. The reality is, the SGS II will likely have the better GPU.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Depends on who you listen to. The reality is, the SGS II will likely have the better GPU.


Fair enough. I'm not too worried about the GPU honestly. Just as long as it can handle the higher res screen. I don't do much that is really heavy on the GPU.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Vigor prime bionic LG 2 its just get more and more confusing cause what is ground breaking in specs is outdated by the time it launches by the next upcoming device a few months out.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

"ERIFNOMI said:


> Wait a minute. You're disappointed by the new Nexus yet you want a Galaxy S II? If the rumored specs are true, it's much better than the Galaxy S II, made by the same manufacturer, and has stock Ice Cream Sandwich. I'm really confused about people's opinions of this phone. What exactly is unimpressive? If it truly is a Nexus phone it will be dead simple to root, devs will be all over it, and it will get updates straight from Google. What was everyone expecting this phone to be?
> 
> Obviously, I want this to be my next phone


Well, to be honest I'm not even to excited about ICS either and for one reason ...the lack of hardware keys and I count on manufacturers not completely eliminating them that's a big deal to me, I'm not even a big fan of capacitive buttons. everyone has there taste and its not that I dont like it or its not what I expected, I guess I should have explained "not impressed" better but my epic 4G touch interest its...my cup of tea i guess i could say and the nexus isn't, but it is awesome and ill probably find one to mess with but I wouldn't go out and pay some off contract price for it


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Well, to be honest I'm not even to excited about ICS either and for one reason ...the lack of hardware keys and I count on manufacturers not completely eliminating them that's a big deal to me, I'm not even a big fan of capacitive buttons. everyone has there taste and its not that I dont like it or its not what I expected, I guess I should have explained "not impressed" better but my epic 4G touch interest its...my cup of tea i guess i could say and the nexus isn't, but it is awesome and ill probably find one to mess with but I wouldn't go out and pay some off contract price for it


I won't be paying off contract price either. I flip-flop upgrades with another line so I get an upgrade every year


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I have the ability to, especially when three of my lines are dedicated to people who won't give up feature phones and one that is struggling without one, but I have 3 upgrades coming up in the next 6-7 months, and 2 available at the moment. For now at least due to a Best Buy Verizon blunder, when I upgraded to my Tbolt through BB Verizon didn't record it? anyhow its been there for a few months now I'm debating whether or not to use it or to point it out. (off topicness apologies?)

But, I've decided I'll see what 2012 brings. or wait till 2013 when Sprint (maybe?) starts rolling out LTE till then I'll hold onto what I have. I tend to believe I have the endurance of a diamond I held onto my LG Vortex to "almost" a whole year! (Release to a few months ago)


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> That is true but I would love to have that screen. Other than that I think dual core is a little over rated, and love the quality of the TB.


Quality is what I hate about my bolt. My D1 and DX both still have pristine screens after all this time. My bolt looks like a pitbull was teething on it. And the bolt enjoys a much less active lifestyle than the Motos did. Battery life is also much better for the Motos, even with LTE off. This thing should have been spec'd with twice the battery.


----------



## pnoozi (Sep 28, 2011)

When the TBolt loses its luster I guess it's time to upgrade. But this thing should last me a while. I want my next phone to be about the same size (4.0" to 4.3"). Vigor seems like a sick phone but man... do I really need it. Might as well wait, my TBolt wows me every day. Later in 2012 there should be some epic ****ing phones.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Judging by this thread the poor Thunderbolt is going to die an early death. It's really a pretty great phone that I'd be happy with for a long while if only it was a bit thinner and the battery life was a bit longer. Once MIUI drops though I'm guessing I'll be set for a bit, unless I get sucked into the Prime. GSM support, which probably won't happen, could compel me. I travel abroad enough that I wouldn't mind having a world phone. Although I do love my Nokia brick I use when I'm abroad. I sometimes charge it just to play snake..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> But, I've decided I'll see what 2012 brings. or wait till 2013 when Sprint (maybe?) starts rolling out LTE till then I'll hold onto what I have. I tend to believe I have the endurance of a diamond I held onto my LG Vortex to "almost" a whole year! (Release to a few months ago)


I can't get Sprint . Unless they improve their 3G coverage, I would have to trade perfect signal pretty much everywhere I go with VZW for, according to their map, roaming 1x at my house and about half of my town. I'm stuck with VZW or ATT and, well, I won't be going to ATT.


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"jaymccoubrey said:


> My next phone will have a kickstand quad cores and atleast a 4.5 or bigger screen. I guess ill be waiting a while.
> 
> Sent from my phone


I will be keeping my tbolt for a long time it is a great phone.

Sent from my phone


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hoping to get a Vigor, but if I can't, I still love my bolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nexus Prime! To hell with HTC and their bloated Sense BS. I need that Vanilla Android experience like I had with my OG.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

sir2545 said:


> Nexus Prime! To hell with HTC and their bloated Sense BS. I need that Vanilla Android experience like I had with my OG.


LOL, Sense BS.

To each their own.


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> LOL, Sense BS.
> 
> To each their own.


It is... the only think I find worth while in sense is the stock mail app... ivebeen senseless between minibamf and cm7 for over a month and a half. Cm7 has cured my flashaholic bingeing I did for months.

Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I have the ability to, especially when three of my lines are dedicated to people who won't give up feature phones and one that is struggling without one, but I have 3 upgrades coming up in the next 6-7 months, and 2 available at the moment. For now at least due to a Best Buy Verizon blunder, when I upgraded to my Tbolt through BB Verizon didn't record it? anyhow its been there for a few months now I'm debating whether or not to use it or to point it out. (off topicness apologies?)
> 
> But, I've decided I'll see what 2012 brings. or wait till 2013 when Sprint (maybe?) starts rolling out LTE till then I'll hold onto what I have. I tend to believe I have the endurance of a diamond I held onto my LG Vortex to "almost" a whole year! (Release to a few months ago)


I don't think Sprint will roll out LTE, they have WiMax, and will get that set up everywhere they can, then move on to a 5th generation network

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ sprint has already announced their move to LTE.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

"mkjellgren said:


> ^^ sprint has already announced their move to LTE.


Its disappointing that they're rolling it out on a frequency that has building penetration almost worse than WiMax. Terrible move.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> ^^ sprint has already announced their move to LTE.


Nevermind then, good sir

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

rufflez2010 said:


> It is... the only think I find worth while in sense is the stock mail app... ivebeen senseless between minibamf and cm7 for over a month and a half. Cm7 has cured my flashaholic bingeing I did for months.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


You really need to cut the crap with this "my opinion is fact" nonsense.

I respectfully said, to each their own. It is all opinion.


----------



## 89foxrod (Jul 31, 2011)

Getting the vigor for sure after the bamf experience with all the prime hype and no removable memory card. And the vanilla android is well plain just my opinion


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Nexus Prime! Lte + aosp + Samsung screen + that curved design = infinite joy and wonderment

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

The main thing I would consider is what developers are getting as dev phones. All in all the only thing really kind of poor about HTC is battery life, but you can fix that with an extended life battery. Considering rootzwiki is giving out so many of the new samsungs to devs that would be a solid choice. But I really like miui and CM7 for mods. And typically the HTCs get the ports pretty quick overall. Just have to check and be sure if your favorite dev is getting the same phone.

Sent from my Eclipse DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Nexus prime for sure, development support will come to it considering that it is a Google experience phone


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Really would love to get the Nexus. I have a NE2 but not the money to get it so looks like I will be holding onto the bolt for now.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Either the Prime or the Vigor, possibly on launch day.


----------

